# Changing Registered LLC (and EIN) for Payments Mid-Year



## michigandriver (17 d ago)

Has anyone done the following:

(note: for the same driver profile)
(1) Spent part of the year using one LLC (with its own EIN) while driving with Uber - driving enough to receive a 1099k
(2) Then spent the rest of the year (using the same driver profile) but switching payments to another LLC (that of course has a different EIN) - driving enough to receive a 1099k during this period too

If so, did you then get TWO (2) 1099ks - one for each EIN and the respective payments received for each when tax season came up?

I can't get a clear answer from Uber about whether they'll just take all of your payments for a tax year and issue a 1099k for the last EIN/LLC you registered with Uber or if they'll (correctly split it up by LLC).

If anyone has actual experience with this and can tell us what Uber did, please respond.

Thanks!


----------

